# 5 weeks of tren ace a waste for mass gain?



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

As I will be leaving the UK in mid June, I am thinking of doing a quick mass gain cycle of test prop/tren ace.

-5 weeks of both.

Do you think it is too short to make good gains?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah but realistically your only going to feel the test after a week or two so not much time really


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i ran tren ace for 6 weeks and was really happy with the results. I even ran it by its self. ( i know everyone says not to but i was curious). Had some wierd dreams and sweat alot but that was pretty much only side effects i got.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The normal cycle length with short esters is 6 weeks so I'm sure that with a good diet then you can make some great gains in 5 weeks.

You won't suddenly stop eating well at the 5 week point so gains will still be coming for a short while after as well


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

arthuroarti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As I will be leaving the UK in mid June, I am thinking of doing a quick mass gain cycle of test prop/tren ace.
> 
> ...


It certainly isnt no, 5 weeks of prop and Ace..your gonna see some changes for sure.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Agree with most of the lads, nice little cycle that, work your nuts off and eat very well and you WILL make some nice gains.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

as above make sure you work your ass off i would go 6 times a week doing each body part twice per week and smash the food and vitamins in


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Wasnt expecting these comments. Currently on this cycle the moment and I wouldnt say that its a mass gain and wouldnt say ur get results in 5 week. Might just be me, I ran 100mg of Tren Ace and 400mg Test twice per week along with 100mg of Prop EOD for 4 weeks to kick start it and tbh I've stayed the same weight but just got more lean and obv cut fat. Very curious to these replies

EDIT currently 8 weeks in


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Im just starting week 4 of cycle and running slow acting tritest but have run test prop from start as kick start thats all Im running at min and put some nice size on. Eating big training hard and am gaining well


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

reason i wasted many years is not training hard enough and not eating enough its simple most meat heads dont had phds in biochemisry...although some do !


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

arthuroarti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As I will be leaving the UK in mid June, I am thinking of doing a quick mass gain cycle of test prop/tren ace.
> 
> ...


personally i would throw in some Winnie injectables to get a quick reaction till prop and tren kick in....


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Bit over kill that. You still need rest even using AAS
> 
> Over 1g of test and you haven't put any weight or strength on? Either your gear is fake or your diet is really crap.
> 
> Tren Ace needs to be injected more than twice per week.


ProChem lab and my diet is too long to post haha. like i say, i've kept the same weight and size but got leaner. Wouldnt of said it was a mass course like when I was on Tren E thou. Just my opinion


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Bit over kill that. You still need rest even using AAS
> 
> Over 1g of test and you haven't put any weight or strength on? Either your gear is fake or your diet is really crap.
> 
> Tren Ace needs to be injected more than twice per week.


Best gains i ever made though to be honest and hes only got 5 weeks


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Did the same. Ran for 5 week blast and had very good gains and it really shredded my mid section. As said, diet and trianing spot on for those weeks and you will get good results in that time.


----------

